# JoyeTech eGrip II (Clock + Notch Coil)



## Soprono (3/5/16)

eGrip II-an upgrade version of eGrip, is joint launched by HeavenGifts and Joyetech. 1. Supports various coil heads such as BF SS316, BF Clapton, BF RBA and especially the new Notchcoil 2. TFTK-Tank technology ensures leakage proof 3. 3.5ml and 2ml tank capacity for your choice. 4. 2100mAh battery capacity with advanced dual circuit protection 5. E-liquid illumination LED with 7 changeable colors 6. 0.9 inch OLED screen, supporting V4.0 software, RTC display and menu optimization



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soprono (3/5/16)

Image shows it in water yet no mention of waterproof mmmm. Then again it also shows it in a fire cave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lingogrey (3/5/16)

Soprono said:


> Image shows it in water yet no mention of waterproof mmmm. Then again it also shows it in a fire cave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems to be impervious to shark and seastar attacks as well and I wonder if the message in the bottle is included in the kit?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soprono (3/5/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Seems to be impervious to shark and seastar attacks as well and I wonder if the message in the bottle is included in the kit?



Fire breathing dragons too ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (3/5/16)

Soprono said:


> Fire breathing dragons too ?


The Joyetech / Wismec / ELeaf family might be regretting the fact that they've called one of their other products the Indestructible already

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (4/5/16)

Soprono said:


> eGrip II-an upgrade version of eGrip, is joint launched by HeavenGifts and Joyetech. 1. Supports various coil heads such as BF SS316, BF Clapton, BF RBA and especially the new Notchcoil 2. TFTK-Tank technology ensures leakage proof 3. 3.5ml and 2ml tank capacity for your choice. 4. 2100mAh battery capacity with advanced dual circuit protection 5. E-liquid illumination LED with 7 changeable colors 6. 0.9 inch OLED screen, supporting V4.0 software, RTC display and menu optimization
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.heavengifts.com/80W-Joyetech-eGrip-II-VT-Kit.html

Still on pre-order. Joint launch meaning its exclusively sold by heaven gifts?

Looks interesting but then again..it looks like a wider cuboid with less power..and i love my cuboid! I havent had a chance to try the notchcoils but if they bring out a ceramic for these cubis-like heads then i would definitely try it! 

Oops..looks like i went and derailed. Well the device does seem interesting..and would be a good starter kit for new vapers i reckon.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (4/5/16)

Oh... I LIKE!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Yeah, all the extra bells and whistles are awesome! I love that it has a clock!

How long till I can put a sim card in my vape?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cobrali (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah, all the extra bells and whistles are awesome! I love that it has a clock!
> 
> How long till I can put a sim card in my vape?


Why put a simcard in your vape when you can put a vape on your phone!? Theres an iphone 5 vape case..haha..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Cobrali said:


> Why put a simcard in your vape when you can put a vape on your phone!? Theres an iphone 5 vape case..haha..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Because I want one device! Phone + Vape = Vone!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/16)

Can't wait to get a clock on my VTC Minis 

and it looks like we're getting some games maybe, check out the display on the RED one...


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Can't wait to get a clock on my VTC Minis
> 
> and it looks like we're getting some games maybe, check out the display on the RED one...
> 
> View attachment 53210


I don't think they will put a clock on the VTC. This one has a built in battery, so it can let section off a tiny bit of it to keep it powered (and keep the time), but with the 18650 option, removing the battery would mean losing your time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> I don't think they will put a clock on the VTC. This one has a built in battery, so it can let section off a tiny bit of it to keep it powered (and keep the time), but with the 18650 option, removing the battery would mean losing your time.


Ah you have a point, didn't think of that.


----------

